# Recommended saddle brands? TWH



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think there is a "best" We have 3 registered TWH mares. 1 is built like a tank and is ridden in a Circle Y custom saddle that is extra wide. My mare is narrow with a broad flat back - I ride in a Tucker River Plantation saddle and also have a The National Bridle Shop western saddle. My daughters TWH is fairly narrow with a deep barrel and she rides her in a wide width Collegiate dressage saddle.

All of these horse have been ridden in other saddles and did well. They all gait really well -we just make sure there is enough should clearance


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a personal fan of Tucker saddles and hear they make some nice gaited saddles as does Circle Y.
They're really helpful with fitting as well and the saddles can be customized if you collaborate with a dealer.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I have two TWH. I use a Fabtron Synthetic with gaited tree for both. I bought the first one 6 years ago for my mare, with the intention using it until I found a "real" (leather) saddle. I'm happy with it and I've stopped looking for anything else.

When I bought my gelding, I found that he goes well in the same saddle. So that's what I bought for him also. Reasonable price, works well for my horses, and lightweight.


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

I ride Rockies and TWH. Love my trooper saddle. I think it’s the most comfortable saddle I’ve ever ridden in and it fits all of my horses so far ( I have a yearling and 2 year old so not sure about them yet.)


----------



## thepancakepony (Nov 13, 2020)

I love my super old random throwgood ap saddle. It is 1 size to small but it is so sucure. (sorry for all the spelling mistakes) I also really like some passoa's. I am not at all a fan of wintec.


----------



## addctd2horses (Jul 10, 2020)

I have 2 Pasos, a TWH, a MFT and a Pervuvian Paso. I love the Tucker Endurance Saddle on the TWH. The MFT and younger Paso Fino are too heavy and their backs are very flat and wide. For them, the only saddles that don't slip are a English saddles that have a specific type of tree, called a "hoop tree". It has a wider space in the gullet and a rounder shape to accommodate the ribs. This allows them them the freedom they need in their shoulders. If they don't have it, they can't gait effortlessly as they were intended to do and they may get back other physical issues from trying to compensate for a saddle that is hurting them. I have a Duett Companion with a hoop tree, that is for trail riding and it is amazing. My absolute favorite in the world is almost impossible to find used. It's a Steele Saddle. Once you ride in a Steele, you'll never ride in anything else. Steele makes a lot of the trees for other saddle makers but the tree they use in most of their saddles is very deep, and sits you up in a position unlike any other saddle. Basically it's like you are standing with your knees slightly flexed. This allows you much more control than if you are sitting like you are sitting down in a chair. The one I rode in was actually hard, and it was the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat on. They have a lifetime warranty and they mean lifetime. A person I knew got one with the fenders in bad condition. They sent it to Steele and asked them to replace them, fully expecting to be billed. They got the saddle back looking like it was brand new and payment was refused! 

Sycamore Creek Saddles sells saddles made for Paso Finos. I have one used that is old and really don't like it, but I wonder if it's just that model, because other Paso Fino owners seem to love them. I'm a little suspicious of the quality because in Polo saddles the ones made in South America are nowhere near the quality of the ones made in England. 

I understand the tremendous investment cost of a saddle. It's an investment worth working extra hours and saving for. A good saddle truly holds its value. You really need to take care of it. If you do, you can get very close to the price you paid years later. It's a serious piece of equipment for the horse. Once you are sure a specific brand and model fit, you can try to find it used. I've also have very good luck with finding demo saddles that are like brand new, for as much as 50% off. Watch Ebay and Craigslist. Watch for the average price they sell for, but be careful to not get cheated.You'll never regret saving for a good saddle, bridle, and bit. It's important for your safety and for the health of your horse. It's part of the immense responsibility you owe your animal. They give their trust and love and we need to honor them back by protecting them and treating them with the same respect.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a lot of saddles... Western wise I think my Circle Ys fit my TWH the best. I have some saddles that don't sit on her well at all and some where the girth rubs. I heard the Australian saddles fit them well but have never tried one.


----------



## addctd2horses (Jul 10, 2020)

farmpony84 said:


> I have a lot of saddles... Western wise I think my Circle Ys fit my TWH the best. I have some saddles that don't sit on her well at all and some where the girth rubs. I heard the Australian saddles fit them well but have never tried one.


Gaited horses have much more motion and need the girth farther back, not where you usually put it on a Quarter Horse or Western Saddle. This is why most of Tucker Saddles for Endurance /trail have two off billets that go to a girth similar to an English saddle. By making the two off billets into a "Y" shape (from the side view), it moves the girth back 3-4 inches behind the "armpit" of the front leg. The funny thing is every Western rider will look at you and tell you that you've got the girth in the wrong place LOL It's perfect though and the Tucker girth has elastic in it so it expands for the horse to breathe. You might solve your problem by just buying an adapter to make the western saddle into the Tucker configuration and using a Tucker girth or off brand that is similar. 

I was looking for something to help you and found this. It's the best explanation and pictures to illustrate the types of riggings. In my experience the best for gaited horses has been the Endurobalance double tie. It's the one that keeps the saddle in place and the girth out of the horses armpit. Your Complete Guide to Saddle Rigging

I've never bought from this place but they carry the Tucker width off billets for the saddle you have now. Then you could use a Tucker girth. It might save you money" This is for the rear off Billet: Tucker Enduro-Balanced Double Rigging Rear Billet This is for front because they are different size than other off billets: Tucker Enduro-Balanced Double Rigging Front Billet and then here's the Tucker girths: Tucker Double Buckle Enduro-Balanced Girth I'd check Ebay and Craigslist to see if you can find the same things cheaper.

I've probably made this clear as mud LOL


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

I just use what fits the specific horse. I don't own any saddles specifically made for gaited horses, but always had luck with my Dakota barrel saddle and Courbette Husar jumping saddle (both of which I used for trail riding) on many of the gaited horses I've ridden. Since different horses of even the same breed are built differently, YMMV.


----------

